# Bombita mea are 32 de cai, trecuti pe talon



## gweched

I am a beginner in Roumanian, and I have difficulties to understand and translate the following sentences:
Je débute en roumain et j'ai du mal à traduitre les phrases suivantes :

- "Bombita mea are 32 de cai, trecuti pe talon."

- "o palarie de dama, din acelea cu pene si zarzavaturi, cum purta bunica mea in '77, cînd l-a aiurit pe tata Petre, bunicu meu, de-a dat nastere numeroasei familii a Comanilor."

- "îmi vine inima si bratul la loc"

Thank you very much for your help / Merci beaucoup pour votre aide / Multumesc frumos !


----------



## robbie_SWE

It's complicated to translate into French, because they're all jokes (sentences that don't make any sense). I could try to translate them to English. 

Give me a minute...


----------



## robbie_SWE

So, I'm back...
 
Here it is: 
 
_My Bombita *(could be a car)* has 32 horses on its licens – or- Bombita *(my woman)* has 32 years on her neck. _
 
_A lady’s hat, with pins and vegetables, which my granny wore in 1977, blew my grandfather Petre away, so that they founded the Comani family. *(the granny being a peasant)*_*.* 
 
_My heart and arm have come back. *(in the context ”I was so scared” or maybe a sexual meaning… )*_
 
HOPE THIS HELPED!!! BON CHANCE!


----------



## gweched

Thank you very much for your help ! Your translation confirms my first thought. I was afraid to over-translate.
Thanks again !


----------



## robbie_SWE

YOU'RE WELCOME! 

Good Luck with your studies


----------



## alitza

gweched said:


> I am a beginner in Roumanian, and I have difficulties to understand and translate the following sentences:
> Je débute en roumain et j'ai du mal à traduitre les phrases suivantes :
> 
> - "Bombita mea are 32 de cai, trecuti pe talon."
> 
> - "o palarie de dama, din acelea cu pene si zarzavaturi, cum purta bunica mea in '77, cînd l-a aiurit pe tata Petre, bunicu meu, de-a dat nastere numeroasei familii a Comanilor."
> 
> - "îmi vine inima si bratul la loc"
> 
> Thank you very much for your help / Merci beaucoup pour votre aide / Multumesc frumos !


 
Hi.
I know it's been a long time since your post, but I'd like to clarify some things for you. Better late than never, right?
I'm pretty sure these quotes come from a book by Vlad Musatescu, a Romanian comic writer, whose most famous character was a writer of policiers and an ad-hoc detective, Al. Coman a.k.a.  "The Extravagant Conan the Second" -  (a referrence to Arthur Conan Doyle, the famous creator of Sherlock Holmes). 
Bombita is his old car, a Fiat 600 if I'm not mistaken (it's been a while since my childhood, when I read the book). Therefore the translation would be: "Bombitza had 32 horses, written on its license".
I really don't believe that the character's granny was a peasant, cause I can hardly see a peasant wear one of those big hats, with feathers and flowers, that the author refers to: "a lady's hat, the kind with feathers and vegetables, like the ones my granny used to wear in '77, when she made my grandpa, Daddy Petre, lose his head and thus gave birth to the numerous Coman family".
"A-ti veni inima la loc" means to feel relieved, as after a big scare, when you realize that everything is fine. It may be a long stretch, but this is what I picture when I read this phrase: a situation in which his arm gets stuck somewhere and when he finally manages to "get it back", he feels relieved. It's a pun, so I really don't believe it could be translated into any other language.
Good luck with learning Romanian (you sure started with some difficult phrases!)
Alitza


----------

